# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Hooikoorts?

## Jackie

Last van hooikoorts nu de lente is begonnen?
Ik ben zelf allergisch voor alles wat met gras, stof, en dieren te maken heeft en ben ook nog hooikoortspatient.

Heb wel een perfect middel gevonden.
Iemand interesse? 8)

----------

